# Met NEW Outbackers At Steve Casey's RV



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Outbackers,

I picked up my 26 RS from its first trip for service yesterday. As I was hitching up, a new Outback Sydney Edition 5-er pulled up behind me. I asked the lady taking notes if it was her new Outback. She said, yes, so I told her about Outbackers.com. We'll see if they make an appearance here.

Randy


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

What's the Sydney Edition?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good promo Randy! Did you look inside the 5er?

djd1023, the Sydney Editions are the 5th Wheel Outbacks


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I asked this question a while back. Here is what I received in a different thread:

"The Sydney Edition comes with what they call the Sydney Designer and the Sydney Comfort packages. These packages give you a lot of optional equipment as standard; Wallpaper borders, Glass Shower Door, Hide-a-bed Sofa, Chrome Bumper Cover, 6-panel Frig Door, 15,000 BTU Air, Folding Entry Handle, 20" Stereo TV, Microwave, Awning, Rechargable Vac & Flashlight, Recessed Cutting Board, Paper Towel Holder and Trash Container."

I took a look at the Bunk House 5er the other day with the Sydney package and I have to say its a nice looking rig. I could not get over the amount of storage it had and the finish was real nice. I have the itch real bad.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Y,

They were going through their PDI / walk-through, so I was not going to ask for a tour. The thing I like most about 5-ers is the headroom. Tall ceilings in those. I can stand up straight in my 26 RS only without shoes on, or with shoes on while standing directly underneath a vent. Other than that, I duck an inch throughout.

The thing I like most about the trailers (non 5-er) is the queen slide. Love having a 26 foot camper that feels like a 31 footer.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe I'm wrong, does the Outback TT have a Sydney edition? I thought it was only for the 5ers. My dealer sure didn't lead me to belive there were any other options or that it was available for the TTs.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't think TTs come with the Sydney Edition. Only the mid-profile 5-ers.

Randy


----------



## Puredrifting (May 7, 2004)

Hi everyone:

I just brought our new Outback Sydney Edition 29F-BH-S home yesterday. It has everything that was mentioned here and more. Fortunately, the dealer we bought from only orders them wiith every option possible so we also got the outside grill, outside shower, the wireless remote control for the AC/air system, etc.

It's a very nice unit. The list was $31,000.00 and FWIW, we got ours for $23,000.00 which makes it not a very large jump up in price from the Outback TTs. Have not camped in it yet, but we did look at 25 different BHs on the market before landing on the Outback.

If any of you have any questions about the Outback 5er, feel free to ask, I now have one sitting in the driveway so I can check things and post back.

All the best,

Dan


----------



## shooter (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Dan, 
was it worth the wait and all the experience? I hope so, we still haven't been able to use all the storage and haven't found anything wrong less the heat issue in the upper bedroom (of course that hasn't been much reason for stress recently).

Just wanted to say hi and hope everything is going well with the new unit.
Craig


----------



## Mrs. Grillmeister (Jun 5, 2004)

action

Puredrifting,

Please tell me about your purchase experience. We looked at the 29 last weekend and were very impressed at the amount of room for a 29 ft 5th wheel.
Did your's come with an oven? How did you negotiate your price? We want to use our's like a weekender and keep it parked at the lake.


----------



## Mrs. Grillmeister (Jun 5, 2004)

action

Shooter,

What exactly happened with the heat in the upper bedroom and were you able to get it fixed.

Mrs. G.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I also had the issue with the heat in the upper bedroom, or lack thereof. Had the dealer look at it, and they found a hole in the duct which they repaired, and the duct work was not attached to the vent properly. Although there is not a huge amount of air flow, it's a lot better then before. I close off the floor duct in the rear bedroom with magnetic register covers, since the kids complain it gets too hot back there. I keep these magnetic covers on during the summer to keep dirt from getting in the vents. I will also be putting silicone around the flooring where the vents are to keep it from billowing up when the heat is on.


----------



## shooter (Mar 16, 2004)

Sasha,
Thanks for the update, I think there have been a number of us that have had this little issue. My dealer is 90miles away and he has been on the phone with Keystone supposedly to determine any potential issues otherwise before I take it back down to him. Luckily it isn't that huge of a problem especially seeing as I'd rather it be cool in the bedroom and the heat always makes it up to us.

Mrs. G. as noted above it hasn't been solved yet but it is a minor issue to me and the only one i"ve found so far.

Craig


----------



## Mrs. Grillmeister (Jun 5, 2004)

Craig & Sasha,

Thanks for the info. When we purchase our 29, we will not have a truck to tow it with, we will have the dealer deliver it directly to our lake rv site, therefore I will definately have the dealer hook the unit up to make sure that everything is in working order before we take it off the lot.

action 
Mrs. G.


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Dan,

Congratulations on your new 29F BH-S. I just stopped by our local dealer today and had the chance to look inside. Very nice. The best thing about buying one of these is I'd get to buy a new truck too!!!

At this dealer, the sticker was just over $32K and they were selling for $28. Where did you buy to get the great $23k deal? Thanks,

Jim


----------

